# BEAVER TAIL AIR



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

I've run them several times as well as spending three days fishing from the Air off Key West with Capts. Mike Bartlett and Will Benson back in March. It's an outstanding ride and will hit 56mph with a 115 Merc and stock prop. If you need to make long, open water runs, this is one of the best 18 footers on the market. It's quite easy to pole with a loaded draft of about 9 inches. If I were guiding in the Keys again this would be the boat I'd own.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

I saw this exact boat, in person at the factory, and it's stunning. Everything about it is so intuitive and well thought out. The design process was apparently highly collaborative with the BT owners and guides so everything is dialed in perfectly.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Looks like a killer tarpon boat - the video on their site is impressive:

http://www.beavertailskiffs.com/models/air

The 1:50 mark in the video is awesome.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

I have to admit that going by just the pics / video, it appears to be a very dry-running boat.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks like a good option to a Marquesa...


----------

